# Thread Subscription, Email On Update



## Garden Knowm (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ROLLITUP : )

iloveyou

I used to get these notices hroughout the day.. telling me that people responded to a thread that I have also participated IN.. DO we still get those.. I feel like I did not get any today .. when I should have..


Iloveyou


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes you still get the reminders however in the post scroll down. There will be a box that says :

Thread Subscription

Click the subscription type you want and you get those email's also make sure in your User control panel that you have the email address set correct, the import might have messed some stuff up.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi ROll...

I am not getting e-mails throughout the day, nor at the end of the day.. telling me what threads have been active (the threads that I have participated in)...

These e-mails throughout the day are KEY!! I LOVE THEM and without them I am not as productive..

Help me please..

: )


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Im looking into it I should have it fixed tonight. Thanks for the heads up GN


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 5, 2006)

YOOOOOOO

FYI

I get e-mails when I have a private message... but not regarding thread activity (like I used to)


: )
cheers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 5, 2006)

whoa... I just received an e-mail regarding a thread..

yeeeee HAW!!!

love


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 5, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> whoa... I just received an e-mail regarding a thread..
> 
> yeeeee HAW!!!
> 
> love


Lol. I get an email on every thread I post on. I have like 50+ emails.lol. 

I need to go into my settings and change it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes to change a the way you are subscribed to threads, you need to go into your User Cp and then click edit options and click your default, when you do want to subscribe to a thread you must when you click reply goto 
Thread Subscription
and click what you would like to do from there if you use quick reply your default will be used.

Rollitup


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 8, 2006)

Rollitup, Can you change the settings where I dont get an email everytime someone post in the noob section. Its starting to be a pain. Thanks.


----------

